# Swollen lips



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Poor baby! Zoe's lips and face are swollen...she had a nice bath tonight, got brushed out and was sleeping, then suddenly we realized her snout was like double wide.

Don't worry, I called the e-vet, and they told us to keep an eye on her since she's not having any problems breathing. If her eyes start to swell shut, she starts breathing belaboredly, or the swelling hasn't gone down by tomorrow, we'll have to take her in. It's most likely a reaction from a bug bite or something....but the poor baby, she's not supposed to scratch her face, and she keeps trying because she's so itchy. The vet doesn't want us to give her benadryl or anything unless she has to be seen, so for now it's just waiting it out. Other than being itchy, she is just as full of energy as ever and doesn't seem to feel badly.

Anyone else have this happen? I'm assuming she will be fine, and the e-vet is less than a 10 minute drive if she does get worse...it's just so scary to suddenly see her jowls swell up...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mr Pooch had something like that happen to his Bless this week, except she also had red splotches all over her tummy 

Give Miss Zoe kisses for me! Hope she feels better soon...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear that F.O.Z

Bless had this a few days back,she could hardly breath as her throat was so swollen too.

She had an Antihistamine jab at the emergency practice and took a few days to recover,im still not sure what it was but shes doing fine now and the swelling has all gone.


















Then she was ok,hope Zoe is ok keep me posted,i remember being so worried i couldnt sleep,Bless isnt a spring chicken anymore allergys are common this time of year though.
Dom.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww...poor Zoe! Hope she's okay-I am sure you will take good care of her! Did you use a different shampoo that maybe she is allergic to?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Awww...poor Zoe! Hope she's okay-I am sure you will take good care of her! Did you use a different shampoo that maybe she is allergic to?


Nope, same shampoo as always. Same treats too. I'm guessing it came from the park or our brief potty trip outdoors. Gotta love spring, huh.

Still no trouble breathing, so hopefully she's not getting worse.

We took her in...got a steroid shot and a shot of benadryl. Seems to be scratching less already.


----------

